# want to go fishing?



## iwire (Jun 21, 2014)

Since I am done studying on the weekend..i m planning to go fishing..do you guys fish?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 21, 2014)

Sure we do, but probably spend more time washing boat. Where do you fish??


----------



## akwooly (Jun 21, 2014)

Shipwreck &amp; iwire let's go!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm game, the kings are running!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 21, 2014)

I heard ship creek has a strong run of kings this year!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 21, 2014)

Heading to upper copper valley drainages next weekend. Hopefully reds will be hot. They upped the limit so if that's an indicator it should be a strong run.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok I am ready.


----------



## iwire (Jun 22, 2014)

so i went fishing today at Burke Lake...not much of action...maybe because of the rain prior...where are you guys located?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 22, 2014)

Bly and I are in the Frozen north. AK.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm slowly letting this summer get pissed away (moving didn't help). I am really wanting to get in on some trout fishing in the Rockies... I hear Jack Sparrow type stories of oversized trout that jump on your hook without the slightest hint of bait


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 22, 2014)

Same. Working Saturdays coupled with 3 kids has made any fishing virtually impossible


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 22, 2014)

I am taking the week of the 4th off, and I am planning on going several times. They say the cobia are inshore around dog island.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2014)

We have a pond in our neighborhood... Locals call it a "lake".

Walking the dog there last weekend there was a guy who had caught one of the biggest carp I had ever seen... Had to be at least 3 feet long of it was an inch....

He was taking pics of it and I asked him why he was taking a pic of a carp? He said he takes pics of all his catches before he releases them.. I told him where I am from even the game wardens advise that if you catch any carp to cut its head of before "releasing" it back into the water....

He then responded that be would never kill a fish... Then I just started walking again......


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 22, 2014)

RG, you live with communial hippies.

Carp can be good eating, but otherwise, they are a trash fish and should be treated as such. They have really ruined the great lakes. Now all kinds of efforts are going into keeping the asian carp from getting in as they are already in the Mississippi River.

Dug out the poles yesterday, going to go try for some Kings after work this week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 23, 2014)

Carp make good fertilizer for the gardens, that's about it.

Mini-Dex #1 loves going fishing. He will go with my parents when he's staying with them and will fish for hours. It's really the only thing (besides TV) that will be able to keep him in one place for more than 15 minutes.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2014)

And people complain that soccer is boring?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 23, 2014)

fishing is not boring, watching fishing is boring. playing soccer is not boring, watching soccer is boring.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 23, 2014)

^^* I am with him.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

&amp; watching fishing on TV is pretty boring also ( to be fair) except that one time Hank Williams Jr was on the Orlando Wilson fishing show, that was funny as hell


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

HWJ to Orlando Wilson at beggining of show "_We aint throwing nothing back_"


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2014)

akwooly said:


> fishing is not boring


Yes it is.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

it is boring for the metro-sexuals that watch soccer


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> it is boring for the metro-sexuals that watch soccer


You may be onto something, I think having my eyebrows waxed would be much less painful than going fishing.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > it is boring for the metro-sexuals that watch soccer
> ...




have you tried to get them threaded instead?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> it is boring for the metro-sexuals that watch soccer



When I saw this ^

I though of this: (Lyrics for I'm still a Guy by Brad Paisley)



> These days there's dudes gettin' facials
> 
> Manicured, waxed and botoxed
> 
> ...


----------



## cement (Jun 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I'm slowly letting this summer get pissed away (moving didn't help). I am really wanting to get in on some trout fishing in the Rockies... I hear Jack Sparrow type stories of oversized trout that jump on your hook without the slightest hint of bait


summer started yesterday?



NJmike PE said:


> Same. Working Saturdays coupled with 3 kids has made any fishing virtually impossible


I used to fish the Upper Rariton and Muskenetkong. Then I went away to college and lost the touch?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 23, 2014)

cement said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm slowly letting this summer get pissed away (moving didn't help). I am really wanting to get in on some trout fishing in the Rockies... I hear Jack Sparrow type stories of oversized trout that jump on your hook without the slightest hint of bait
> ...


I was always fond of fishing the flatbrook up in Sussex County. Good TIMES


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

we went for a boat ride yesterday and had a good time. didn't get a hook in the water but still fun anyway. I will be fishing every day in a couple of weeks when we go on vacation.

Can't wait!


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 22, 2014)

I took my six year old nephew fishing last week - canoe on a lake.

After 30 minutes of banging around, he was bored and wanted to go back. I told him to start paddling.

With his perfectly slow 2-stroke-per-minute pace, I managed to hook a pretty nice sized hawg crusing the shallows for some dinner.

He did not survive the encounter.


----------



## iwire (Jul 22, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> I took my six year old nephew fishing last week - canoe on a lake.
> 
> After 30 minutes of banging around, he was bored and wanted to go back. I told him to start paddling.
> 
> ...


ya..6 -10 years old attention span is limited nowadays compared to our younger days...thanks Technology!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I caught this King Mackerel two weeks ago in the

Gulf.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 22, 2014)

^ Wow!

Are those catch and release?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> ^ Wow!
> 
> Are those catch and release?


We actually let that one go. We are glad he did not eat us in the boat.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2014)

Holy Mackerel! (nice fish)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Holy Mackerel! (nice fish)


slow :appl:


----------



## goodal (Jul 23, 2014)

We caught this guy off coast of Florida. Not a good pic. It was a weird looking dude. Guide said it was 30-40 yrs old. People supposedly preserve the eyeballs and stick em on their mantel or something.


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2014)

Nemo's Grandpa?


----------



## iwire (Jul 25, 2014)

goodal said:


> We caught this guy off coast of Florida. Not a good pic. It was a weird looking dude. Guide said it was 30-40 yrs old. People supposedly preserve the eyeballs and stick em on their mantel or something.


baby red snapper?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone goin' fishin?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Wooly just returned from a dipnet trip


----------



## akwooly (Aug 2, 2014)

Good day on the copper. Done with two permits in three hours.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Is this Wooly out on the lake?


----------



## akwooly (Aug 11, 2014)

close, i have a yamaha motor.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

Not a "monster" fish but I checked this guy off my fishing bucket list this past weekend, Greenback Cutthroat Trout, I guess they are endangered or something cause I couldn't legally put them in the frying pan, but we caught several of them after a brisk 6 mile hike in the rain Sunday.  Several people on our way back had caught some larger cutthroat trout in the streams below where we hiked to, but after a brutally cold windy hike we just headed for the car, but next time for sure!


----------



## P-E (Sep 6, 2016)

This is what I forgot to do this summer.  Was thinking "what should I be doing while drinking this beer...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 6, 2016)

Her trout bigger than your trout.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

&amp; probably taste better!!!!!

here is a link that describes the route to this back country "pond"  http://www.rockymountainhikingtrails.com/sky-pond.htm  It was a fun just getting there, except for the cold and rain..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 6, 2016)

My kids have been asking when we are going fishing again! 

Nice SW!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 6, 2016)

Redfish!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

my favorite "in shore" fish in that part of the county is blackdrum.. may have to fly down and have some fried up!


----------

